# Acana Grasslands: green hue to poop



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

Last week, I started feeding Acana Grasslands to my 8-pound, 20 month-old Yorkie boy. His poops have taken on a bit of a greenish-hue in the past few days. Is this cause for concern?

I read elsewhere that a green-brown hue can indicate bile that is not being properly digested. 

He isn't chewing the kibble, which is strange because he chewed the smaller Fromm kibble that I had him on before Acana. His poops are small, firm, and almost egg shaped (probably from lack of chewing). 

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't know anything about green hue to poops, sorry. 

But I do feed Acana Grasslands and have a 15lb Yorkie who thrives on it! Never had any issues and he loves the taste.

Come to think of it, when we first starting feeding, he also ate it all and didn't chew, and he threw back up all the solid pieces of kibble. But that only happened once. I guess he learned to chew his food, LOL.

Good luck.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Devils of York said:


> Is this cause for concern?


I don't think so.



> He isn't chewing the kibble, which is strange because he chewed the smaller Fromm kibble that I had him on before Acana.


Don't worry about it. Dog's don't chew in the same way humans do. They don't have flat molars. Their back teeth are more like sissors that the flat molars we have. Don't worry bout his chewing.



> His poops are small, firm, and almost egg shaped (probably from lack of chewing).


It's because you are feeding a better food. Chewing has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I don't know anything about green hue to poops, sorry.
> 
> But I do feed Acana Grasslands and have a 15lb Yorkie who thrives on it! Never had any issues and he loves the taste.
> 
> ...


Hi Jackson's Mom. You may know my Maximo who has the green-hue easter egg poops. :wink::wink:



RawFedDogs said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. :smile: My Yorkie does seem to be doing very well on the Acana so far.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Devils of York said:


> Last week, I started feeding Acana Grasslands to my 8-pound, 20 month-old Yorkie boy. His poops have taken on a bit of a greenish-hue in the past few days. Is this cause for concern?
> 
> I read elsewhere that a green-brown hue can indicate bile that is not being properly digested.
> 
> ...



Is he eating grass?


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Is he eating grass?


Definitely not eating grass; he is never out of my sight outside. 

The green in his poop is more of a drab, army green. Not bright. This morning it looked more brown. 

Now I'm thinking that the green peas he eats may be the source of the coloring. I give him 5-6 little sweet peas at lunch and dinner. We started the peas when he was a pup and had anal gland problems. Although he doesn't need them anymore, I couldn't break him of his pea habit. 

I have to say, his rear end has never looked better after starting the Acana. :tongue:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Perfectly normal, when I fed Acana grasslands the dogs poo looked very dark green in color and I know there was nothing wrong with the dogs.


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Perfectly normal, when I fed Acana grasslands the dogs poo looked very dark green in color and I know there was nothing wrong with the dogs.


Very good to hear. I looked at the kibble in the bright light today and noticed there is a hint of dark green in the coloring.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I noticed that when I feed orijen/acana, regardless of formula, Uno's poop always had a greenish hue to it, but then again, he's always munching on grass as well.


----------

